# "Old Man" Build



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

It all started with a boy and his Rabbit. Bought it new back in 2006, and since then it was modified little by little. 
In the end it went through 4 aftermarket suspensions, only a few sets of wheels and I added tons of OEM parts. GTI seats, European wheel and RNS-510 just to name a few. 








Then hurricane sandy hit. 









I will miss the rabbit but on to bigger and better things. 








It's a Light Brown 2010 4motion VR6 w/o navi... for now. RNS-510+9w3 BT soon. 

And for the air ride, i'm not trying to recreate the wheel here. 
Airlift XLs 
bilstien/new airlift rears 
E-Level management 
two 5 gallon skinnies 
mandatory frame notch via Rat4life 
On 19s, maybe 20s.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Which tanks/compressors are you planning on using? 

Can't wait to see it finished! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Which tanks/compressors are you planning on using?
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished! :thumbup::beer:


 i really liked the bilstein shocks and air house II i had on my rabbit. but i may try the new air lift rear bags.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry to hear about the rabbit, i really loved the way it looked. the cc is a nice upgrade. you should try the new AL rears, they are great


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Bruno, i cant wait to do some work on the CC, i miss your rabbit man, it was great. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7071/7114785119_656360a917_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2736 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8021/6968705116_4975e061c5_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2734 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It makes me sad to see all these cars wrecked by sandy, but on the bright side, moving on to a new project is fun.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Man, that's just a cool/fun looking Rabbit. Can't wait to see how the CC turns out :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

nickbeezy said:


> sorry to hear about the rabbit, i really loved the way it looked. the cc is a nice upgrade. you should try the new AL rears, they are great


 i just might 



Rat4Life said:


> Bruno, i cant wait to do some work on the CC, i miss your rabbit man, it was great.


 it was my first true dub love :'( i'll always miss it 



[email protected] said:


> It makes me sad to see all these cars wrecked by sandy, but on the bright side, moving on to a new project is fun.


 i was at the point of planning to turn the rabbit into a daily and picking up a project car, oh how plans change. 
oh and thanks a lot for putting up those awesome sale prices... haven't owned the car for two weeks and i'm tempted to buy a complete air ride kit.











DoctorDoctor said:


> Man, that's just a cool/fun looking Rabbit. Can't wait to see how the CC turns out :thumbup::thumbup:


 it was fun and simple, just how i like it. this CC is a bit more complex and a whole new style of car with lots of new challenges to overcome. this engine has almost no aftermarket. hell, no one even makes an intake specifically for this car! and the only aftermarket exhaust that bolts on costs over $5000 not including shipping from Europe (see Passat R36 supersprint).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> oh and thanks a lot for putting up those awesome sale prices... haven't owned the car for two weeks and i'm tempted to buy a complete air ride kit.


 :beer:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride! going to be a nice build i know it already :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Here is a little test fit. I hate teasers too :laugh:










Bagrinders is having a elevel sale 









Attack plan is:
Elevel (+key fob later on)
Aluminum 3gallon x2
Vair 400c x2
Airlift front/rear + bilstein rear shocks
FSB bracket
Hidden analog gauges, thanks to elevel


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I hate teaser pics too:laugh:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Moar! ic::thumbup::wave::laugh:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

we want moar pics


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

As per request: 

Pics and work by Rat4life. see http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/ for more


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I like the tank mounted to the trunk! Definitely unique :thumbup:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Very clean install!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome pic taken by my buddy Akdub. New shoot will be done after my alignment/fender roll


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

super clean install. great work!! :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

What do mean I can't drift a 4motion CC!?!? 
Fine! I'll park in the parking lot. 
@East Coast Drift Bash:thumbup:


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Love how the tank is mounted!!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

boradie sucht said:


> super clean install. great work!! :beer:





charlie.macpherson said:


> Love how the tank is mounted!!


Thanks. I can only take credit for the idea. Craftsmanship is all Rat4life aka Misha


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Is that your e30 in the rabbit pics... If so, more pics? 

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup::beer:

;-/


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

TheTynosaur said:


> Is that your e30 in the rabbit pics... If so, more pics?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


I wish. That was Rat4life's but he sold that a while ago


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

chubs625 said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> ;-/


Thanks


----------



## pilotmkv (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice:thumbup:


----------

